# Teeth



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Raw feeding friends... Anyone have any tips on how to get this guy clean? He gets adequate amounts of bone. 
He does have a slight chip in this tooth as well. 
Does he maybe need more meats that he can tear at? Making him use that tooth more?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

What kind of bones are you feeding him? I have heard poultry bones are somewhat soft and do not have as much dental benefit as other bones such as knuckle bones. I could be wrong on this but my dog grinds certain bones in specific methods....Poultry bones, she simple crushes them using her molars and premolars and then swallows whereas beef calf leg bones she has to work the knuckle ends...which are still soft enough to be crunched down but she spends more time using more of her teeth. The 6-10 inch sections of cow tail I give her on occasion seems to engage the use of her canines and even her incisors the most of any bones I give her. I think with the amount of muscle, tendon, cartilage and ligaments in beef tail... which doesn't easily come apart makes her have to tear at the beef tail in a different fashion than simply crunching poultry bones with her rear teeth. I have never seen beef tail in grocery stores like the ones I buy from my raw supplier....the store ones are usually just a short section all cleaned up.

I have also heard green tripe has benefits for a dog's teeth as well....


SuperG


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Unless you are feeding large prey items the upper canines can be tough. Most of what we all feed doesn't require ripping and tearing or gripping with the canines. They can either stuff it in their mouths and crunch crunch with the molars or chew on it, again, with the molars. I use large chunks of pork neck or soup bones, but those only help somewhat.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

SuperG he gets it all  

I'm thinking I'm going to have to try and find something that he needs to work a little harder at. Maybe get some larger prey parts


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm not sure if I've seen beef tail around here... I'll have to ask my butcher if he can get some in for me


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

lhczth said:


> Unless you are feeding large prey items the upper canines can be tough. Most of what we all feed doesn't require ripping and tearing or gripping with the canines. They can either stuff it in their mouths and crunch crunch with the molars or chew on it, again, with the molars. I use large chunks of pork neck or soup bones, but those only help somewhat.


Agree with this. To make sure his canines are covered, we do whole prey items every now and then - whole rabbits, chicken, or fish. He tears them apart canines first, so they get nice and clean.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Pax8 said:


> Agree with this. To make sure his canines are covered, we do whole prey items every now and then - whole rabbits, chicken, or fish. He tears them apart canines first, so they get nice and clean.




Rabbit is really expensive where I am, but whole chicken will do the trick as well? Because I give it to them now and then but maybe not as much as I should. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

http://www.rawpawspet.com

They have rabbits, goat heads, duck heads, and other kinds of stuff.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

llombardo said:


> About Us
> 
> 
> 
> They have rabbits, goat heads, duck heads, and other kinds of stuff.



That's no where near me


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

I've had pork shoulder recommended to me for the same reasons, a good size piece of meat to tear into and make those canines shiny white! I recently bought a couple pork shoulders and a few whole chickens because Lena's canines are looking a little dingy. Just remember to keep an eye on the sodium levels if you buy at a grocery store.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

bob_barker said:


> That's no where near me


They deliver.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

bob_barker said:


> Raw feeding friends... Anyone have any tips on how to get this guy clean? He gets adequate amounts of bone.
> He does have a slight chip in this tooth as well.
> Does he maybe need more meats that he can tear at? Making him use that tooth more?
> View attachment 274522
> View attachment 274530


OH HI! We're IG friends lol


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

llombardo said:


> They deliver.



To Canada?


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Eiros said:


> OH HI! We're IG friends lol



Hi!!! Bob's "twin"!!


----------

